# Our dogs -- Guards, not guardians



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

I wanted to post this in regards to this thread.  Here are our dogs, fed primarily on Kirkland brand dog food (red bag).  They are on 3 cups, a little more or less as needed to maintain even weights.

Bull, father dog.  11 years old, American Bulldog X, about 95lbs give or take.  He's so awesome to photograph












Lola, Mother dog.  About 5 years old, Great Pyr.  115lbs, give or take.








All pups born December 3rd, 2012.  
Jo, female. 70lbs









Midget, the runt, female. 63lbs








Bear, Male. 78lbs




Tank, Male (the one that gets fed more) 75lbs.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2014)

They all look great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2014)

How many of the pups did you all end up keeping? 
This was your oops litter right? LOL


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 30, 2014)

Those are the 4 we still habe. I'm still trying to sell/rehome two. I won't let them go to just anyone and unfortunately we have only had replies from people who want them as trophies from the bulldog bloodline or people who don't read my ad, which clearly says if you don't tell me about you, your family and what you're looking for I will NOT answer.


----------



## Moonprysm (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh man, it's a shame this post is so old and you're so far away!! Bull/GP mix puppies would be EXACTLY what we're looking for! Those are some beautiful dogs you have there!


----------



## Baymule (Nov 29, 2014)

Good looking dogs you have there!


----------

